# RIP Alex Trebek



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

RIP Alex Trebek, huge shoes to fill!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

RIP Alex, seemed like a nice guy and faced a terrible disease head on with dignity.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

My Dad had the same thing. You just don't come back from that. He gave it a good fight, which is all you can do.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

God's Speed


----------

